# Nutro Natural Choice cuasing upset stomach.



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Goose is telling you to stick with what works (the old food) Many dogs do not do well on chicken so it might be exploring what allergies Goose may have. Try some different foods (beef, salmon come to mind) and maybe you can figure out what's going on. This is probably part of the problem. Asta has had diarrhea and constipation on different foods. Asta cannot eat Purina Pro Plan (in all its formulations) which I was surprised since so many people here feed it.
I bought the smallest bag possible from Chewy- if my dog couldn't tolerate that food Chewy said no need to send back - just donate to a rescue. I think we went though 3 different kibble.
Ended up with Hill's Science Diet (regular not prescription) Some folks say that it is not the most highly rated but Asta thrives on it -eats well, firm poops, better skin and coat.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

I would rule out parasites first and foremost - blood in stool and diarrhea are pretty common indicators. Depending on which de-wormer was given by the rescue, it may not have worked or may need more than one dose. Not all de-wormers work for all types of worms and you typically have to treat 2-3 times to get them all. We de-wormed Limerick twice since i've had him, per the vet, to be sure we got everything (breeder did him once). 

If you switched over to the new food too fast, that can also cause diarrhea in some dogs especially if the food quality is very different (IE switching from Ol Roy to Taste of the Wild, for example - switching main proteins, switching from low protein to high, etc etc). 

It's also possible for dogs to be sensitive (or allergic) to certain ingredients. Chicken is a big one. Grains. Less likely in this case if the foods contain similar ingredients, but still possible. Also, if the food is too "rich" (IE high protein) that can do it for some dogs. Kiley was always sensitive to chicken and high protein foods. Dublin is sensitive to foods with beef. This can all cause diarrhea and constant diarrhea or stomach upset could cause some blood in the stool. 

How long has the dog been home? Sometimes, switching food too soon after such a big change can trigger some tummy upset as well. The big change alone could do it also. I kept Limerick on his "old" puppy food for about 3-4 weeks before gradually switching him to his new puppy food.

Rule out (or treat) the worms. If puppy eats the old food, stick with that for a few weeks and see if after treating the worms and ruling everything medical out her poo stays normal. In the mean time, research different brands of food, if you don't want to stick with what she's currently eating. I would pick something that's fairly close to what she's on in terms of protein, fat, and main ingredients only better quality if that's the concern with feeding that particular brand.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you @Asta's Mom and @TK9NY Her stool is doing better since I switched her food back to the one she was on. That's really surprising to hear that Asta can't eat PPP but does so well on Hill's Science Diet.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I have been getting Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Chicken & Brown rice recipe for Goose. I'm 95% sure that it is the cause for her stomach upset. She has an upset stomach on and off since August 2. We figured out that she had worms so we gave her the de-wormer the rescue gave us. She is still having diarrhea, but this time with a bit of blood. I sent an email to the vet.
> 
> Riggt before she started having the diarrhea, she snubbed her food and I thought that it was because her teeth were growing in and she has also been more fussy and crazy, but I just thought her being more crazy was her being more comfortable in her new home. I offered her some of her old food and she was eating it with glee! I will be watching her very closely to see how she does in the next few days. Has anyone else been having this problem with Nutro?


This goes back a good many years, but a number of us in the 90s-ish found Nutro products performed poorly for our dogs. The brand turned out to be awful for my last dog's digestion, and during her lifetime I vowed to never use them again.

My last dog passed in 2007 at 16, so to say it's been a while means it has really been quite some time. I personally would still not use their food, after all these years.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Dog food really is such an individual dog thing, isn’t it? Our first dog, years ago, back in the 90’s, ate Nutro his whole life. He was healthy and seriously had diarrhea once in his 14 years. I can’t imagine only once anymore. 😉 Bobby has had issues, at some level, with just about everything we’ve tried. These were all high end foods. He is currently eating the prescription Science Diet Biome food and his gut and poops are the best they have been his whole 2 1/2 year life. I’m actually hoping to try the Science Diet Perfect Digestion food as it’s similar to what he is eating now but not prescription so therefore less expensive. The prescription stuff is quite expensive. He really likes the Science Diet. It’s not what I would choose but if it is what works for him then that’s what we get. 😊 Anyway, not recommending anything but just sharing our experience and how much we are realizing the unique differences in each dog when it comes to food.


----------

